# What should I pay for an 07 Onix NEW



## LmtdSlip (Mar 16, 2008)

LBS has a new 07 Onix TDI (Campy Mirage). They are willing to deal but I am uncertain how low to go vs the $100 off list for a new 08.


----------



## LmtdSlip (Mar 16, 2008)

Really?!?!?

No responses?

When do 09 bikes start hitting dealers? I see that 09 Orcas are arriving but I thought most new model year bikes start hitting in Q3 rather than Q1.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Onix*

I do not think there was much change between the 07' Onix TDI and the 08'. The frame is the same, the paint is the same, the components are the same. The wheels might have changed, but I am not sure about that. It is kind of like the 07' or 08' Orca, the model year is really interchangeable. Based on that, I think any discount you get would be good since the bike really isn't outdated yet.

The 09' Orca shipping this early is the exception to the rule. Most stuff does come out later in the year.


----------

